# oil pressure switch wiring question.



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

i have a 98 vr6, the high and low oil pressure switches are located on the top of the oil filter housing. 
Now the question is: the wiring for both switches, do they both travel to the cluster and are part of the multiwire plug on the back?


----------

